# fire door survey



## cda (Jan 11, 2010)

http://surveys.polldaddy.com/s/4F92BDFA58D15D34/

In 2007, the annual inspection of fire door assemblies became a code requirement that is gradually being adopted across the U.S. Given the enormous quantity of fire doors and the relatively small number of qualified fire door inspectors, implementation of this change has been challenging, but because of the appalling condition of the fire doors I see daily, I am determined to increase awareness of this requirement and use it to improve the safety of buildings.

I am collecting some data about what the general public knows about fire doors, to illustrate that the lack of awareness leads to modifications which affect the doors’ performance.  For example, wood wedges are often used to hold open fire doors for convenience, without the users realizing the implications.

I’m hoping that you will help me collect this data.  I’ve created a survey to see what people know about fire doors.  If you would send the link to people you know (not door experts, just “regular” people) and ask them to take the 5-minute survey, I’d really appreciate it.  I believe that the survey results will clearly support the need for annual fire door inspections.

Thanks!  Here’s the link:

http://surveys.polldaddy.com/s/4F92BDFA58D15D34/

http://www.ihatehardware.com/


----------



## JBI (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

I took my test and gave it my best shot

it is short and sweet


----------



## LGreene (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

Thanks guys, but many of you are extremely overqualified for this survey.    

I'm hoping to learn from this data what the general public knows about fire doors.  My theory is that most people don't know which doors are fire rated, or what the "rules" are, so they may do something in the name of convenience (like using a wood wedge) without realizing the implications.  I have about 160 responses so far, and the data is supporting that theory.  I think that annual fire door inspections would go a long way toward repairing all of the issues on existing doors and increasing public awareness so the overall condition of fire doors improves going forward.

I would be happy to create a survey just for the experts...there are some things I'd love to ask you all.  Any takers?

- Lori


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

"""I would be happy to create a survey just for the experts""""

define "expert"

1. been doing it that way for 40 years

2. """An expert is someone widely recognized as a reliable source of technique or skill whose faculty for judging or deciding rightly, justly, or wisely is accorded authority and status by their peers or the public in a specific well-distinguished domain.""""     I do not think the public accords me authority and status!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBI (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

Lori - I can't speak for the whole board, but I would love to help.


----------



## LGreene (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey



			
				cda said:
			
		

> """I would be happy to create a survey just for the experts""""define "expert"
> 
> 1. been doing it that way for 40 years
> 
> 2. """An expert is someone widely recognized as a reliable source of technique or skill whose faculty for judging or deciding rightly, justly, or wisely is accorded authority and status by their peers or the public in a specific well-distinguished domain.""""     I do not think the public accords me authority and status!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let me rephrase that...I would be happy to create a survey for fire marshals and building inspectors to help me understand your thoughts and feelings about the requirement for annual fire door inspections.  So, are you in? :mrgreen:


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey



			
				cda said:
			
		

> """I would be happy to create a survey just for the experts""""define "expert"
> 
> 1. been doing it that way for 40 years
> 
> 2. """An expert is someone widely recognized as a reliable source of technique or skill whose faculty for judging or deciding rightly, justly, or wisely is accorded authority and status by their peers or the public in a specific well-distinguished domain.""""     I do not think the public accords me authority and status!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


3.  expert = "x" is an unknown factor and "spurt" is a drip under pressure = xspurt  :lol:


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

Sure I am in, I always enjoy a second chance on a test

1. Will it be open book???

2. Do you grade on a curve ( large curve )???


----------



## JBI (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

I'm in.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

Yea....I'm game


----------



## LGreene (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

Great!  I'll put some questions together and create a new post when the survey is ready.

Hmmmm...what have I always wanted to ask a building inspector or fire marshal but was afraid to ask??


----------



## JBI (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: fire door survey

Yes. We do wear our hardhats to bed. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## LGreene (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: fire door survey



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> Yes. We do wear our hardhats to bed. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


Darn it!  Now I have to think up a new Question #1!   :lol:


----------

